# Sella Ronda im Uhrzeigersinn - Erfahrungen, Tipps



## Walter08 (17. August 2019)

Hallo, wir fahren Anfang September nach St. Ulrich ins Grödner Tal und möchten gerne die Tour, die wir im Winter mit Ski gemacht haben, nun mit dem MTB (ohne E !) machen. Die ca. 56km auf den Tag verteilt sind für uns kein Problem, ich fahre schon mal um 1.000 hm, meine Frau eher ca. 500hm. Somit wäre die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn genau passen.
Nun meine Fragen: Wie sind die Abfahrten? Ich komme auch mit Singletrails klar, meine Frau fährt lieber Schotterstraßen, etc.. Sind da Passagen drin, die ein bedeuten, dass diese Runde zu schwierig für uns wird?
Zweite Frage: Lieber mit einem Guide fahren?
Würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen.


----------



## Masberg (17. August 2019)

Da ist nichts wovor man sich fürchten muss und bewegt sich alles auf S0 bis S1. Lediglich vom Pordoi runter nach Canazei gibt es fahrtechnisch etwas herausforderndes was frau dann entweder schiebt oder auf Forstwegen umfährt 
An den Liften gibt es Karten- da braucht es keinen Guide 
Überhaupt ist dort einiges ausgeschildert was einen Guide überflüssig macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (17. August 2019)

Masberg schrieb:


> Da ist nichts wovor man sich fürchten muss und bewegt sich alles auf S0 bis S1. Lediglich vom Pordoi runter nach Canazei gibt es fahrtechnisch etwas herausforderndes was frau dann entweder schiebt oder auf Forstwegen umfährt
> An den Liften gibt es Karten- da braucht es keinen Guide
> Überhaupt ist dort einiges ausgeschildert was einen Guide überflüssig macht.


Danke für die Hinweise, bist du auch im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren?


----------



## der Trixxer (17. August 2019)

Es sind schon einige Singletrails enthalten wenn du nach den GPS Daten der Sella Ronda Homepage fährst. Unser Vermieter in Wolkenstein war Bike Guide und hat mir erzählt das er mit Gästen von Pordoi nach Canazei nie die Bikepark Route (Infnity Trail) fährt. So haben es mir aber letztes Jahr die GPS Daten vorgegeben. Er hat mir von einer Alternative über die Skipiste erzählt. Ich bin mit meiner Frau die original Route gefahren. Sie musste ein par mal schieben. Du sagst 56km sind kein Problem, aber bitte denke an die 4000 Tiefemeter, die strengen ganz schön an. Wenn deine Frau bergab eher vorsichtig fährt kannst du mit ca. 6 Stunden Fahrzeit rechnen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da meine Frau letzes Jahr mit MTB/Singletrails angefangen hat. Heuer wären wir sicher schneller, nachdem meine Frau jetzt auch schon S2 Trails fährt.


----------



## Walter08 (17. August 2019)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> ... Du sagst 56km sind kein Problem, aber bitte denke an die 4000 Tiefemeter, die strengen ganz schön an. ...



Ok, ich bin tatsächlich auch noch nicht 4.000 Tiefenmeter an einem Tag gefahren. Vermutlich ist es aber auch hier ein Unterschied, ob die 4.000 hm überwiegend über Singletrails geht oder auch mal über Forststraßen. Bei Straßen meine ich kann man schon mal rollen lassen und leicht bremsen, bei Singletrails kann das in der Tat sehr anstrengend werden.


----------



## der Trixxer (17. August 2019)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin tatsächlich auch noch nicht 4.000 Tiefenmeter an einem Tag gefahren. Vermutlich ist es aber auch hier ein Unterschied, ob die 4.000 hm überwiegend über Singletrails geht oder auch mal über Forststraßen. Bei Straßen meine ich kann man schon mal rollen lassen und leicht bremsen, bei Singletrails kann das in der Tat sehr anstrengend werden.


Auch auf den Forststrassen mußt du bremsen. Die sind steil und teilweise recht grob geschottert. Straßen fährt man keine. Aber z.B. vom Sella Joch nach Wolkenstein auch zum Teil auf der Skipiste. Ich denke es ist sicher gut machbar für euch, aber man sollte halt früh aufbrechen.


----------



## JMuc (17. August 2019)

Servus!
Wir haben die Sellaronda im Uhrzeigersinn  diese Woche (wieder) gemacht. Man kann die „Schlüsselstellen“ (über S1, beispielsweise der neue Trail von der Arabba Bergstation oder Bec de Roces, Teile vom Infinity) alle umfahren, insofern ist es wirklich für jeden mit einer gewissen Grundkondition und -fahrtechnik machbar. Um dann aber nicht nur auf Schotterwegen runterzurollen, empfehle ich bei der ersten Befahrung einen Guide (z.B. als Gruppe über Val Gardena Active). Der kann dann entsprechend sinnvolle Umfahrungen aufzeigen.
Viele Grüße und viel Spaß 
J


----------



## JMuc (17. August 2019)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Auch auf den Forststrassen mußt du bremsen. Die sind steil und teilweise recht grob geschottert. Straßen fährt man keine.


Genau: auf Dolomiten-Schotter abzufahren ist kein Spaß, einfache Singletrails sind definitiv auch für Trail-Einsteiger entspannter als das... .


----------



## Walter08 (17. August 2019)

Danke JMuc,
hast du zufällig einen GPS-Track mit der Umfahrung der "Schlüsselstellen"?
Und vielleicht auch einen Tipp bzgl. Guide?

Wir werden in St. Ulrich wohnen und von dort auch starten und ggfls. mit dem Auto erst nach Wolkenstein, mal sehen.


----------



## JMuc (17. August 2019)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Danke JMuc,
> hast du zufällig einen GPS-Track mit der Umfahrung der "Schlüsselstellen"?
> Und vielleicht auch einen Tipp bzgl. Guide?
> 
> Wir werden in St. Ulrich wohnen und von dort auch starten und ggfls. mit dem Auto erst nach Wolkenstein, mal sehen.


Gerne! 
GPS leider nicht, habe zwar etwas getrackt (vielleicht 20%), aber das hilft nicht für die ganze Runde. Zumal wir die Schlüsselstellen auch nicht umfahren haben, sondern teilweise bewusst schwerere/technischere Varianten (z.B. eine EWS-Stage in Canazei) genommen haben.
Ich habe vor ca. 3 Jahren die Tour in einer Gruppe mit Val Gardena Active gemacht (bei dem Preis ist das Liftticket dabei)
-> https://valgardena-active.com/public/selva/de/sommer/freitag
Ansonsten kann ich die Jungs und Mädels von Fassabike (müsstet ihr halt rüberfahren nach Canazei) bedingungslos empfehlen:
-> https://www.fassabike.com/
Mehr Infos gerne via PM
Beste Grüße 
J


----------



## Walter08 (18. August 2019)

Moin, mich wundert nur, dass bei valgardena-active die Tour wie folgt beschrieben wird:
"Schwierigkeitsgrad: schwer"
Oder sollte das für beide Touren, also auch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gelten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JMuc (18. August 2019)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Oder sollte das für beide Touren, also auch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gelten?


Also ich denke Val Gardena Active hat nicht nur erfahrene Biker als Zielgruppe, sondern eben die breite Masse der Urlauber (ist sowas wie der Sportzweig der Tourist Info) und sichert sich auf die Weise ab, dass nur Leute mitkommen, die sich auch eine ca. 60km lange Tour in alpinem Gelände konditionell (trotz Liftunterstützung ist man halt dann doch den ganzen Tag auf dem Bike) und fahrtechnisch zutrauen. Es ist eine sehr schöne, wenig schwierige (von ein paar Stellen mal abgesehen, wo einen ein guter Guide wie gesagt vorwarnt, umschifft oder noch besser: durchleitet und so gleich noch an der Fahrtechnik arbeitet) Tour, aber eben auch nicht unbedingt für Leute geeignet, die überhaupt das erste mal alpin MTB fahren. Meine Lebensgefährtin ist das Ding (im Uhrzeigersinn) nach ca. 2 Monaten auf dem MTB gefahren beispielsweise. Haben damals am Vortag noch ein paar Stunden Techniktraining genommen zum „Eingrooven“ in die Dolomiten. War dann kein Problem, sondern einfach eine wunderschöne Tour.
Wenn Ihr ein paar Tage vorher schon dort seid, dann könnt Ihr ja auch mal vorab eine Runde drehen (z.B. von Wolkenstein Dantercepies rauf mit der Gondel und einfach mal die Trails Richtung Corvara fahren, das gibt einen ganz guten Eindruck von dem durchschnittlichen Level). Der obere Teil ist sehr einfach, in dem kleinen Waldstück gibt’s dann auch mal die ein oder andere Wurzel. Das ist so insgesamt der Anspruch ohne die „Schlüsselstellen“. D.h. wer dort flüssig runterkommt, der hat auch kein Problem auf der kompletten Runde.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. August 2019)

.​


----------



## der Trixxer (18. August 2019)

JMuc schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr ein paar Tage vorher schon dort seid, dann könnt Ihr ja auch mal vorab eine Runde drehen (z.B. von Wolkenstein Dantercepies rauf mit der Gondel und einfach mal die Trails Richtung Corvara fahren, das gibt einen ganz guten Eindruck von dem durchschnittlichen Level). Der obere Teil ist sehr einfach, in dem kleinen Waldstück gibt’s dann auch mal die ein oder andere Wurzel. Das ist so insgesamt der Anspruch ohne die „Schlüsselstellen“. D.h. wer dort flüssig runterkommt, der hat auch kein Problem auf der kompletten Runde.


Genauso habe ich das mit meiner Frau letztes Jahr auch gemacht. Von Wolkenstein mit der Dantercepies Gondel rauf. Flowtrail zum Grödnerjoch und weiter auf dem Frara Trail nach Corvara. Dann weiter die Sellaronda bis Berggasthof Pralongia. Von da runter ins Tal und zurück auf der Sellaronda gegen den Uhrzeigersinn nach Wolkenstein. Schöne Halbtagesroute zum Antesten. Dann haben wir 2 Tage gewartet, bis der Wetterbericht mal keine Gewitter am Nachmittag vorausgesagt hat. Auch sehr wichtig. Dann ohne Probleme und mit viel Spass die Sellaronda gefahren. Hammer Tour in beeindruckender Landschaft.


----------



## Masberg (18. August 2019)

da wir erst im Juli da waren (also nicht mit meiner Frau sondern als Jungsurlaub zum endurieren) , habe ich mal schnell was aus der Erinnerung zusammengeclickt, das aber dennoch passen sollte:

Sella ab Ulrich


Die Etappe über von St. Ulrich über die Seceda nach Wolkenstein ist natürlich optional
Am Ende des Frara Trails ist ein Bike Verbot Schild an der Gondelstation. Ignoriert es!... nach 200m geht es über einen Bach und dann auf breitem Forstweg weiter wo genug Platz für alle ist bis Corvara.
Der anstrengenste Pedallier Part geht über die Pralongia bis zum Passo Campagnolo... Da macht ihr die Höhenmeter aufm Bike und die letzten Tiefenmeter sind etwas schwieriger als vorher vom Dantercepies über die CIR Trails.
Nach dem Sessellift habt ihr die Wahl ob ihr den Trail oder die Forststraße nach Arabba nehmt. Beides hat seine Tücken wg. steil; das eine ist ein Trail das andere ist Schotter. Nehmt was ihr am besten zusagt. Sollte sie bei den Cir Trails geflucht haben... Forstweg!
Von der Porta Vescovo bekommt ihr einen Eindruck wie die Schotterpiste zum Fodom verläuft. Ich würde den neuen Bikepark wählen, den sie größtenteils fahren können wird. Es gibt Umfahrungen und wo es halt echt nicht geht, muss sie schieben. Der Forstweg runter macht dem erfahrenen Biker keinen Spaß weil totlangweilig und dem Anfänger nicht, wg. Wasserabläufen, Steilheit und Schotter.
Nach dem Pordoi ist der Weg über Schiavaneis eine Option die vermutlich too much ist.
Aber: Ab dem Wegpunkt 1 beginnt die Umfahrung des Infinity Trails. Vom Pordoi bis dahin hast du entweder die Wahl über die Straße zu fahren oder dir bis dahin einen anderen Weg zu suchen. Ich kenne da keinen einfachen und würde die Straße zur Not empfehlen.

Vom Rodella runter nach Wolkenstein geht es dann gemütlich über die Family Line bis Plan de Gralba und zuletzt dann am Ende etwas kräftezehrend nach dem langen Tag runter über die Skipiste bis Wolkenstein.
Solltet ihr mit dem Auto nach Wolkenstein gefahren sein, gibt es dann im La Stua die Belohnung in flüssiger Form... Sonst könnt ihr von Wolkenstein aus  dann entweder über den Radweg bis St. Ulrich runterrollen oder wie im Track noch an der Kirche oberhalb  St. Christina mit wenigen letzten Höhenmetern auf einfachem Weg.

Von den Höhenmetern und der Entfernung nicht abschrecken lassen! Es sind ja Gondeln dabei. Alternativ von Wolkenstein aus starten und enden.
Die "Schlüsselstellen" bleiben bei der Abfahrt von der Porta Vescovo nach Fodom:
Hier ist die Frage zwischen blöden Schotterweg und etwas anspruchsvollerem Trail, der aber Umfahrungen drin hat.
Pordoi: Mit meiner Frau würde ich irgendwie an der Straße lang bis zum markierten Wegpunkt. In Anbetracht von Kondition und Fahrtechnik eine rationale Entscheidung....

Habt Spaß!


----------



## Walter08 (24. August 2019)

Vielen Dank schon mal an Alle!
Ich werde mir den "offiziellen" Track für die Route im Uhrzeigersinn runterladen und wir werden uns dort entlang hangeln. Aber schon mal gut zu wissen, was einem hier und da erwartet.


----------



## JMuc (24. August 2019)

Viel Spaß dabei!! Einen Tipp noch: startet am besten mit der ersten Bahn, erfahrungsgemäß kann es sich etwas ziehen im letzten Drittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (5. September 2019)

Hallo, die Tour ist nun gemacht. Allerdings hat meine Frau in Arraba abgebrochen. Die ersten Singletrails waren aufgrund des Regens am Vortag stark ausgewaschen und mit dem Geröll und den nassen Wurzeln schwierig zu fahren. Ich bin dann allein weitergefahren und habe mich jemanden angeschlossen, um die Tour nicht alleine zu fahren. Unser gemeinsamer Eindruck war aber, dass die restlichen Singletrails nicht mehr als S2 sondern eher als S3 bezeichnet werden konnten. Also eher sehr schwer zu fahren. Ansonsten war die Tour ok.


----------



## rzOne20 (5. September 2019)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Hallo, die Tour ist nun gemacht. Allerdings hat meine Frau in Arraba abgebrochen. Die ersten Singletrails waren aufgrund des Regens am Vortag stark ausgewaschen und mit dem Geröll und den nassen Wurzeln schwierig zu fahren. Ich bin dann allein weitergefahren und habe mich jemanden angeschlossen, um die Tour nicht alleine zu fahren. Unser gemeinsamer Eindruck war aber, dass die restlichen Singletrails nicht mehr als S2 sondern eher als S3 bezeichnet werden konnten. Also eher sehr schwer zu fahren. Ansonsten war die Tour ok.



Dann sind wir eine andere Sella Ronda gefahren oder ich habe eine andere STS: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3 !
So was war nämlich bei unserer Sella Ronda 2 x ein kurzes Stück.


----------



## Walter08 (5. September 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir eine andere Sella Ronda gefahren oder ich habe eine andere STS: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3 !
> So was war nämlich bei unserer Sella Ronda 2 x ein kurzes Stück.


Wann bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## rzOne20 (5. September 2019)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Wann bist du denn gefahren?


Ende Juni


----------



## zonz1984 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich grab den Thread hier mal aus da wir dieses Wochenende auch noch die Sella in 2 Tagen machen wollen. Lifte haben ja bereits zu von daher wirds wohl konditionell fordernder.
Was empfiehlt ihr für einen Startpunkt bzw. konkret eine Unterkunft da wir Freitag Abend anreisen werden und Samstags früh morgens aufbrechen wollen?
Hätten jetzt im Uhrzeigersinn geplant sofern das besser ist ohne Lifte.
Teilweise liest man hier ja das es sehr sehr steil mit schieben ist. Gibts dazu alternative Anstiege mit weniger Quälerei? 
(der Spaß soll ja irgendwo auch erhalten bleiben) Abfahrten würden wir natürlich in Form von Trails nehmen, das sollte fahrtechnisch kein Problem darstellen.
Ich würde mich als konditionell halbwegs fit einordnen. Bei meinem Kumpel mach ich mir weniger Sorgen, der ist mehr so der Typ "Maschine".


----------



## soundfreak (15. Oktober 2019)

zonz1984 schrieb:


> .... da wir dieses Wochenende auch noch die Sella in 2 Tagen machen wollen.



die wettervorhersage habt ihr eh im auge ?  -->  wetter gröden - wolkenstein
leider eher miese vorhersage ...


----------



## zonz1984 (15. Oktober 2019)

Kollege hat mich grade angerufen und bezüglich des Wetters geflucht!  Sieht leider nicht gut aus. Aber danke auch hier für die Info, ich hab das komplett ausgeblendet gehabt vor lauter Planung.


----------



## soundfreak (4. Oktober 2022)

diesen freitag wird es bei mir vorraussichtlich das erstemal sellaronda im UZ (ohne lifte).
da nun wohl auch ein mitfahrer dabei ist, möcht ich nun u.u. doch ein paar hm sparen.
thema ist, ob ich ab stern starte oder doch erst in covara. spart im endeffekt doch rund 450 hm u. 15 km wegstrecke.
wenn ich den schlenker über st. kassian und pralongia auslasse, verpasse ich da viel spannendes bzw. schönes? 


lange tour






vs. kurze tour





-----------------

und ist in letzter zeit mal jemand den trail von der Ütia Col Pradat über den 4A nach Corvara runter? aktueller Zustand? wie schwer ist er wirklich .. ? am tourende eine halsbrecherabfahrt muss nicht unbedingt sein ... 





Vielen Dank an @dede für den support bei der tourplanung !


----------



## Trekiger (5. Oktober 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> wenn ich den schlenker über st. kassian und pralongia auslasse, verpasse ich da viel spannendes bzw. schönes?


Fahrtechnisch verpasst du da nichts großartiges. Schotterauffahrt und Flowtrail-Abfahrt. Aber an der Prolongia-Hütte hast du großartiges Panorama.


----------



## soundfreak (8. Oktober 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> diesen freitag wird es bei mir vorraussichtlich das erstemal sellaronda ...



... an Tagen wie diesen wünscht Mann sich eigentlich nur, dass die Zeit stehen bleibt und die gerade stattfindenden Momente ewig andauern mögen ... ❤❤❤

anbei ein erstes Foto ...





die nä. Tage möcht ich dann noch ein paar mehr Eindrücke zu meiner ersten Sellaronda mit Euch hier im Forum teilen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

